# ugly, for a duck



## dojibear

In the famous children's story "The Ugly Duckling" (《丑小鸭》), a girl baby swan grows up in a group of baby ducks. Everyone says she is ugly. But when she becomes an adult, she is a beautiful white swan, so she is much more beautiful than all the ducks. 

I think she was not ugly. She was just "ugly, for a duck". In other words, "she did not look the way a baby duck is supposed to look" or "she was ugly by the standards of beauty for a baby duck". It is difficult to say clearly in English. Some people say "she is beautiful, to me" or "she is beautiful, in my eyes". 

How can I say this in Chinese? Is there a standard way to say it? Ugly by one standard of beauty, but not ugly by another standard of beauty?


----------



## SimonTsai

若你將她看作一隻鴨，你當然覺得她醜，但若你將她看作一隻鵝，我相信你會有不同的看法。

鴨子覺得鵝醜，鵝也覺得鴨醜；青菜蘿蔔各有所好，世上總有那麼個人會發現妳的美好。


----------



## SuperXW

Hi! There isn't a standard way to say "ugly, for a duck" in Chinese.
To translate it directly, you can say "作为鸭子来说，是丑"，"丑，是对于鸭子而言" etc.

Some relevant and useful expressions: 
审美标准不同 differ in aesthetic standard
与众不同 different to others, outstanding
在我眼里 in my eyes
偏见 bias
不要以自己的眼光评判他人 Don't judge others with (your) own sights.
情人眼里出西施 "Xishi" (a legendary beautiful woman) comes from the lover's eyes. Meaning: "beauty is the eyes of the beholder".
萝卜白菜，各有所爱 Raddish or cabbage, everyone loves different stuff.
(Cantonese) 各花入各眼 Different flowers get into different eyes. Meaning: "people love different stuff".


----------



## Ghabi

As *SuperXW* notes above, it's difficult to render this "for" structure concisely. Cf. the following thread in the All Languages forum:
- he has a long tail, even for a cat


----------



## Skatinginbc

She was ugly, for a duck. 就鴨而言，她形貌醜異。


dojibear said:


> "she was ugly by the standards of beauty for a baby duck."


醜，不順眼.


dojibear said:


> she did not look the way a baby duck is supposed to look"


異，奇形怪狀.


----------



## SpikeWang

I'd be happy to help you in this thread but could tell me first what do you mean by saying "How can I say this in Chinese?"?
Are you asking how to express your opinion mentioned above about the different feelings of beautiful to different people, or anything else like how to translate your thoughts into Chinese?


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> She was ugly, for a duck. 就鴨而言，她形貌醜異。
> 醜，不順眼.
> 異，奇形怪狀.


又开始用古文回答问题了。


----------



## Ghabi

就...而言 is commonly used in formal documents (like financial documents), but it's out of place in natural speech. I can't think of a concise way to express that in natural speech (Mandarin or Cantonese).


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 又开始用古文回答问题了。


(1) 我剛搜索了"形貌醜異", 發現不乏當代文章的例證。
(2) 「就...而言」、「對...而論」仍是當代常見的書面語，在正式口語中 (如課堂討論) 也能遇到。
(3) 我看不出樓主想要的只限於口語。  直覺上, 他想表達的概念 (ugly, for a duck), 在文書裡更可能見到。 你們曾在日常對話裡，對人表達過 "She is ugly, for a duck" 的概念嗎？ SuperXW, 你有嗎？  Ghabi, 你有嗎？
(4) 至少我給的建議，是想忠誠表達樓主給的概念，而非憑空捏造。 不像某人的「不要以自己的眼光評判別人」, 真是無中生有。 樓主的帖子，哪裡提到「不要」的概念？


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> (1) 我剛搜索了"形貌醜異", 發現不乏當代文章的例證。
> (2) 「就...而言」、「對...而論」仍是當代常見的書面語，在正式口語中 (如課堂討論) 也能遇到。
> (3) 我看不出樓主想要的只限於口語。  直覺上, 他想表達的概念 (ugly, for a duck), 在文書裡更可能見到。 你們曾在日常對話裡，對人表達過 "She is ugly, for a duck" 的概念嗎？ SuperXW, 你有嗎？  Ghabi, 你有嗎？
> (4) 至少我給的建議，是想忠誠表達樓主給的概念，而非憑空捏造。 不像某人的「不要以自己的眼光評判別人」, 真是無中生有。 樓主的帖子，哪裡提到「不要」的概念？


1. "不乏"的比例是多少？其相比"丑陋""怪异""奇特"等词的使用频率之低显而易见。我的拼音词汇中没有，要一个字一个字输入。
2. 我说的"古文"就是“丑异”。我能查到的词典中，都是用古文做这个词的例句的。
3. 是不限于口语，但我认为外国人问standard way，应该限于现代标准汉语。“丑小鸭”的故事，我会给孩子讲，但不会用"丑异"这个词。
4. 我认为如要忠实地表达ugly，“丑”或“丑陋”足够精准，“异”是strange，属于画蛇添足。
5. 我提的例句写明是relevant and useful expressions，我认为是故事的寓意之一，即属相关，并非忠实翻译。
再来呀再来呀~


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我觉得一个词汇不必特意去区分古今，还是看是否容易理解。

比如"形貌丑异"，作为词组来说，并不存在任何理解上的困难，属于虽然可能没有接触过但即使是第一次接触依然可以无障碍理解的词组。这样的词组，即使当代汉语不常用，我觉得依然不算是"古文"。

诘屈聱牙的文字我也不赞同，可是同时，也不能把任何"不常见于""当代汉语"的词汇视为不可用之词汇。从古文中汲取营养，也有助于当代汉语嘛。

最后，我觉得这个异字，十分适合"ugly for a duck"的语境。未必是丑只是不同而已。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 要忠实地表达ugly，“丑”或“丑陋”足够精准，“异”是strange，属于画蛇添足。


在#5我已說明為何會跑出個「異」的概念，「畫蛇添足」的是樓主，他的 "in other words" 解釋了他想表達的意思，而我只是忠實地反應其概念。  說「異」是「畫蛇添足」，好像與該寓言的大義相違。 醜小鴨其實不「醜」，而是「異」(different from the peers).


----------



## hx1997

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 比如"形貌丑异"，作为词组来说，并不存在任何理解上的困难，属于虽然可能没有接触过但即使是第一次接触依然可以无障碍理解的词组。



母语者当然无障碍了，外语者可未必。而且无障碍理解也不等于心里不会觉得奇怪，这个词组在书面语出现我觉得很自然，但在口语就是很奇怪了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

hx1997 said:


> 这个词组在书面语出现我觉得很自然


這是重點。 我開始就打定那是個書面表達的概念，我給那建議，當然因我個人覺得「就...而言」很自然，「形貌醜異」也很自然。


----------



## SuperXW

意见同hx。对于童话寓言，对于外国学习者，我反对用这样的词。足够诘屈聱牙了。
请查阅forum rule。我的理解是，重点是help the starter，而不是搜肠刮肚找到一个"最有文化"的说法。
退一步说，最起码也要标注：这不是常见词汇，只适用于书面。


Skatinginbc said:


> 這是重點。 我開始就打定那是個書面表達的概念，我給那建議，當然因我個人覺得「就...而言」很自然，「形貌醜異」也很自然。


请给我找一个“丑小鸭”的书面版本是用这个词的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

丑异，不过就是"丑陋怪异"的缩略罢了。这个词如果都算生僻，那胪列蠡测这样的词根本就不该出现在当代汉语之中，更不用说虔刘芟荑这种了。

对于一位稍微进阶的汉语学习者来说，丑异这个词不存在任何难度，使用在当代汉语中，尤其是书面语之中，不存在任何违和感。就这样简单的一个词，有什么理由一定要拒绝？仅仅只是因为当代汉语中用的少？我觉得这个理由不成立。如上所述，这是十分自然的词，拒绝这个词的使用才不自然。其实就我个人观点来说，学会虔刘芟荑之类的词，才是汉语学习达到高水平的标志（之一）。

——————

回到原问题。"ugly for a duck"的重点，不是丑，而是异，至少dojibear想表达的就是这个意思。如果不用丑异，可以用怪异。丑陋显然不合适。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 请给我找一个“丑小鸭”的书面版本是用这个词的。


那你先給我找一個醜小鴨的英文版有這麼一句："She was ugly, for a duck."
我們的前提假設顯然差距甚巨。 那句壓根就極不可能會出現在童話故事裡。 只有在評語、釋義、引據、讀後心得等等場合才很可能遇到。

我「搜腸刮肚」終於想到我會怎麼用口語表達該句型了：「照...的標準」.

譬如：
照鴨子的標準，她長得古怪、不好看。
牠的尾巴很長，即使是照貓的標準 (even for a cat, see #4)
照常人的標準，他鋼琴彈得好，但照音樂家的標準，他那是不登大雅之堂。

我口語不比文書強，真正讓我「搜腸刮肚」的常是口語。


----------



## NewAmerica

可以用朴素平实的表达方式：

是丑小鸭还是凤凰，看的角度不同，自然会有不同的印象。




dojibear said:


> Some people say "she is beautiful, to me" or "she is beautiful, in my eyes".



   这个容易，可以用固定成语：

   情人眼里出西施。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 我「搜腸刮肚」終於想到我會怎麼用口語表達該句型了：「照...的標準」……


我说“古文”始终只是针对“丑异”这一个词，不用再说for...的翻译了……
而且，"对...来说"就是口语啊……把你一开始用的“就...而言”稍稍改一下就行，其它说法我也认同，至于想得那么辛苦么……


Skatinginbc said:


> 那你先給我找一個醜小鴨的英文版有這麼一句："She was ugly, for a duck."
> 我們的前提假設顯然差距甚巨。 那句壓根就極不可能會出現在童話故事裡。 只有在評語、釋義、引據、讀後心得等等場合才很可能遇到。


那你可以在评语、释义、引据、读后心得中找一下这个词啊……

我先给你找个英文的：

"She was ugly for a duck"
SadStorySam 3 points·3 years ago
I interpret the moral being "Don't hold yourself to the standards of something you're not, because you'll never live up to them." She was ugly _for a duck_ but was perfectly normal as a swan.

“ugly for a duck”
About 8 results

如果中文找不到，我认为原因是：《丑小鸭》是现代才在中国传开的故事，讲的人会用现代汉语，不用“丑异”这个古代词。
再说了，我针对的是“丑异”这一个词，原文对应的只是ugly，要统计也是丑小鸭故事里用ugly这个词啊……为啥我要给你搜ugly for a duck啊……


retrogradedwithwind said:


> ……那胪列蠡测这样的词根本就不该出现在当代汉语之中，更不用说虔刘芟荑这种了。
> ——————
> 回到原问题。"ugly for a duck"的重点，不是丑，而是异，至少dojibear想表达的就是这个意思。如果不用丑异，可以用怪异。丑陋显然不合适。


原问题，"ugly for a duck"就是丑、丑陋，对鸭子而言；后面那句"she did not look the way a baby duck is supposed to look" 才有“异”。
题主确实想找这类表达，我能想到有帮助的，像“情人眼里出西施”等说法，我也答过了。
退一步说，就算接受“丑异”，我也认为应该注明是个罕见词。
至于胪列蠡测虔刘芟荑……说不该出现在现代汉语中有点过分，但我觉得至少不该出现在这类问答中……过度生僻，不helpful，直接不予考虑……
反正我是实用主义者，我反对学那些……就如同很多学校教英语，基础的日常对话还不会，去练那些长篇大论……


----------



## Skatinginbc

就...而言 ≠ 對...而言


SuperXW said:


> you can say "作为鸭子来说，是丑"，"丑，是对于鸭子而言"


顯然你我習慣不同。恕我直言，那樣的句子，我讀起來不順，聽起來彆扭，不論作為口語或書面語，我個人覺得都很不自然。


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 就...而言 ≠ 對...而言
> 
> 顯然你我習慣不同。恕我直言，那樣的句子，我讀起來不順，聽起來彆扭，不論作為口語或書面語，我個人覺得都很不自然。



同感。
”春江水䁔鸭先知“， 这里鸭的形象很美。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 请查阅forum rule。我的理解是，重点是help the starter，而不是搜肠刮肚找到一个"最有文化"的说法。


*这里都是干啥的?*
－WR论坛的原意，是作为WR词典的延伸，彌補詞典的不足，所以每個帖子就像詞典裡一個詞條，集中于词语用法的讨论。
Rule 5: Since WordReference (WR) is associated with dictionary making, topics and questions that WR forums are most likely to entertain are those associated with dictionaries such as meanings and usage of words and phrases, and not those associated with translation of passages, proofreading, teaching & learning methods, etc.

我還以為這裡是編字典的論壇，原來是SuperXW 教中文初學者的論壇.  失敬，失敬!!

以編字典為宗旨，我為題主 "for" 的句型建議了兩種譯法：
(1) 書面：就...而言
(2) 口語：照...的標準

我給例句，當然盡己所能地以達到可收錄於字典的程度為標準：
(1) 書面：就鴨而言，她形貌醜異。
(2) 口語：照鴨子的標準，她長得古怪、不好看。

至少我給建議是想貢獻，好不好，大家可以討論，畢竟這是論壇。 對那些喜歡誅心的人，我想問一句：你們在這個題目上貢獻了什麼？


Ghabi said:


> 就...而言 is commonly used in formal documents (like financial documents), but it's out of place in natural speech. I can't think of a concise way to express that in natural speech (Mandarin or Cantonese).


Steve Wallace 2014 / 8 / 15：「對於」、「至於」、「*就……而言*」、「在……方面」等。以上都是在中文中*聽來十分自然*的句型.


SuperXW said:


> "对...来说"就是口语啊……把你一开始用的“就...而言”稍稍改一下就行


哪這麼簡單？  我回答問題可動過腦筋，不會只圖口語化而隨便篡改原意。 這個for的句型可接無生命之物，譬如：It's ugly, for a bed.  這句型不是「對...來說」的意思。
就床而言 in terms of a bed
照床的標準 by the standards (of beauty) for a bed


----------



## NewAmerica

从 dojibear 长期以来的自我介绍看，他的目标是深度掌握汉语，所以说 Skating的做法是适当的、中肯的。应该让他不断接受高级汉语的熏陶。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> *这里都是干啥的?*
> －WR论坛的原意，是作为WR词典的延伸，彌補詞典的不足，所以每個帖子就像詞典裡一個詞條，集中于词语用法的讨论。
> Rule 5: Since WordReference (WR) is associated with dictionary making, topics and questions that WR forums are most likely to entertain are those associated with dictionaries such as meanings and usage of words and phrases, and not those associated with translation of passages, proofreading, teaching & learning methods, etc.
> 
> 我還以為這裡是編字典的論壇，原來是SuperXW 教中文初學者的論壇.  失敬，失敬!!


我看的是Forum Rules，可能过时了。
我还有可以说的有意思的话，偏题太远，不说了。


----------

